# Show him the money!!!



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I dont get it...The knicks waste millions of $$$$ on scrubs like Eisly,Anderson,Weatherspoon,Longly(retired) and others,yet they wont step to the plate with Vujanic...If hes as good as everyone claims,show him the $$$$$$!!!!!


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

The 'Truth" shall set you free. I agree with you 100%. If Management is waiting to sign some 2nd tier FA like they did last year in signing Doleac, they would be better served getting their BEST player over here now. Get Milos over here, buyout Wards contract and let's move on...


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*tapseer*

why is the obvious,not so obvious to management??are we missing something???by all acounts,the guy can play,we need a point guard,and i for on would be willing to sit thru some lean times if we were rebuilding with sweetney,lampe,vranes and vujanic...if we get lucky and dice ever heals,we could be the dallas of the east


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Don't get me started 'Truth'. I've just finished looking at some of my posts...Ain't I LONGWINDED? Just kidding...Management never looks at their situation with common sense. They never listen to the hard core fans...They listen to the corporate suits who don't really know ball or the players...they just know a few names and have Knick management scurrying to get these 'names'. To think we could get Vujanic here NOW, running our TEAM, and playing some EXCITING Bball, I mean looking at it from here, it makes so much sense. They need to forget getting a FA, and get Vujanic here...


----------



## DaBiGjImMy (Jun 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> I dont get it...The knicks waste millions of $$$$ on scrubs like Eisly,Anderson,Weatherspoon,Longly(retired) and others,yet they wont step to the plate with Vujanic...If hes as good as everyone claims,show him the $$$$$$!!!!!


:no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: 
The only player on that list that was ACTUALLY SIGNED by the knicks is CSPOON! The others came along in trades.........


----------



## superknickfan (Jul 2, 2003)

yes we need this guy

let him and lampe split the mle


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Show him the money!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>DaBiGjImMy</b>!
> 
> :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:
> The only player on that list that was ACTUALLY SIGNED by the knicks is CSPOON! The others came along in trades.........


They were sign and trades, we set the salaries.


----------



## International Bskball (Jul 5, 2003)

As of right now, Vujanic has concerns about joining the Knicks. Vujanic is currently the best international player out there, and would enjoy playing for 2 more seasons in Europe, solidifying his game. When he comes over, he will be that best that he could possibly be, and staying in Europe will also allow him to get maximum playing time without having to look over his shoulder. Milos and his agent both agree that he would be better suited overseas, and there is no opt-out clause in his contract after this year, meaning he will be joining the Knicks in 2005-2006. Theres nothing that can alter that.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

The media here reported he has an opt out after this coming season. It wouldn't surprise me if that bit of information was wrong though. I don't understand why would Vujanic feel he would have to look over his shoulder, especially here in New York? I think management would bend over backwards to give him the starting PG spot over Ward, Eisley, and Williams. As a matter of fact the Knicks are actively trying to get rid of a few of them...Check you later


----------



## International Bskball (Jul 5, 2003)

First hand comments from Vujanic have said that he does not want the competition of Ward and Eisley, so until those two are gone, i doubt that Vujanic is too interested. Also, just doing some research, some members of the NY media are reporting that there is no opt-out clause after the first season.


----------



## superknickfan (Jul 2, 2003)

but ward is gone this offseason


----------



## International Bskball (Jul 5, 2003)

perhaps...but for now he seems content overseas


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

He's getting paid overseas. If he were to get the same money here, would he come over? If you are a BALLER you want to play with/against the best. If he supposedly worried about Charlie Ward and Eisely, then maybe his game is not as good as people say. The more I think about it, the more it makes sense now. If he is worried about 2 back up guards, he can stay over there. I was a big supporter of his, but the ANSWERS you have provided as to why he is staying over there is turning me off on the man. He sounds like a REAL *****. If you are a PLAYER, then YOU are a PLAYER, either in RUCKER, MSG, or ITALY. BALL IS BALL. It might be a little faster and more physical here, but if he is so good, then he SHOULD bring it. I thought it might be a money issue...now it sounds like a ***** issue. Get him a Kotex or something...he's bleeding...:upset:


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tapseer</b>!
> He's getting paid overseas. If he were to get the same money here, would he come over? If you are a BALLER you want to play with/against the best. If he supposedly worried about Charlie Ward and Eisely, then maybe his game is not as good as people say. The more I think about it, the more it makes sense now. If he is worried about 2 back up guards, he can stay over there. I was a big supporter of his, but the ANSWERS you have provided as to why he is staying over there is turning me off on the man. He sounds like a REAL *****. If you are a PLAYER, then YOU are a PLAYER, either in RUCKER, MSG, or ITALY. BALL IS BALL. It might be a little faster and more physical here, but if he is so good, then he SHOULD bring it. I thought it might be a money issue...now it sounds like a ***** issue. Get him a Kotex or something...he's bleeding...:upset:


Yeah that comment about him having to look over his shoulder is kinda pathetic. I don't know if he feels that way or not but anyone afraid of competition shouldn't be in professional sports. 
I don't believe vujanic is anything anymore. If money was a concern he could have signed a one year, put on an amazing performance, and gotten a ton of money the next, more than his paltry spanish deal. I totally agree with Tapseer ball is ball and this when you have the oppurtunity to play against the best in the world in one of the worlds most famous cities you do it. 


Unless you're more hype than substance, and are afraid of getting found out. Not only that but he seems rather ungrateful
for the fact that we used a draft pick on him. I say we just trade his rights for the rights to sofo and jaric or some pick from a low level team. I don't think this guy can play on the NBA level.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

I really hate to get on the guy, but we have someone here posting that HE'S the SOURCE on International Basketball and the answers he's providing on why Vujanic is not here playing in NY seem pathetic and ridiculous. A lot of people haven't even seen this guy play, but are getting reports on this guy by word of mouth. Through this word of mouth thing, Vujanic has a following even though he has yet to try on a Knick GYM Tee Shirt. And all we're gettin from this guy, is that he is worried about 2 back up PG'S? Come on man, knock it off. The man is scared. Even one of his boys intimated that that might be it. He needs to stop hedging and answer questions directly about whether he wants to play in NY or not. As I stated earlier here, when I said I really hate to get on the guy, I meant Vujanic, not Intl' BB, the poster...


----------



## International Bskball (Jul 5, 2003)

Full Vujanic Story...My Opinion Not Put In:

1. NY Post Article By Marc Berman:
2. Statement By Milos Vujanic To ESPN's Chad Ford:
3. Interview With HoopsHype.com
4. Hoopsworld.com Signing Article
5. FULL HOOPSWORLD ARTICLE
6. Milos Vujanic Player Profiles
____________________________________________________
Knicks PG of Future Isn't In Any Hurry
By: Marc Berman

Goran Ristanovic, the agent for Yugoslavia point guard Milos Vujanic, has become the Knick's grim reaper.
In a telephone interview from Serbia yesterday, *Ristanovic made his stronest statement that the Knick's second-round point-guard stud could stay another two seasons with his new Italian team, Bologna.* The Knicks believe Vujanic could start for them now.
*Tuesday, Vujanic, drafted last summer, officially signed his Bologna contract after passing his physical- a two-year deal worth about $1.6 million per. He has a player option on a third season. In what is bad news for the Knicks, there is no opt-out after one year,* meaning the Knicks would have to go through the pains of buying out another European contract.
*"We shall see after the first year," Ristanovic said. "You ask me in my heart, I think it's better for two years. We'll see how he feels after the first year. I explain to New York fans that in one or two years, Milos wil come to the NBA at his best. He will be 100% prepared for the NBA. This will be the best for the player, the Knicks, and New York fans. In two years, he'll be 25 and have 10 years with the Knicks."* 
Because of national-team commitments July 17, Vujanic declined an invitation to play summer league or even visit with Knicks coaches to work out this month. Ristanovic guarenteed Vujanic will play summer league next year, regardless.
Ristanovic admits Knick GM Scott Layden isn't happy. 
"We have arguments," Ristanovic said. "He doesn't understand. All he wants is that Milos arrives to the Knicks. He only wants one thing."
Layden declined to comment.
____________________________________________________
Yugo Diaries: Can Vujanic Save The Knicks?

Link To Full Story: HERE 
By: Chad Ford

Pertaining Pieces:
1. On Vujanic's Play:
*For once, Partizan doesn't need him. Perhaps Vujanic also knows that we are here. He's been playing at nosebleed levels this season and is now widely considered to be the top point guard in Europe. Vujanic is a 6-foot-4 Energizer bunny. He cannot stand still for five seconds. He's running, darting, pushing, diving.* 
*At first glance, his game is eerily reminiscent of Steve Nash's, with one or two differences. Both players are fantastic shooters (Vujanic goes 4-for-9 from beyond the arc tonight). They both love to push the ball up the court, and always keep their cool even under pressure. Vujanic, however, is a better athlete and a tougher defender. * 
*The NBA's best point guards all have one thing in common -- the ability to split defenders and get the ball to the basket. Jason Kidd is the master of this, and Vujanic isn't far behind.* 
*One second he's shooting 3s. The next he's pushing the ball on the break and dishing a perfect behind-the-back pass to a trailing teammate for the jam. The next time down, he's battling for offensive rebounds, and then he's flinging himself into the stands for a loose ball. Vujanic has a killer jump stop and can pull up on a dime and sink the open jumper. * 
*CSKA has no answer for him. At times they triple-team him, but he always makes them pay. He is putting on a show tonight. Of all of the players we've seen on the trip, he is by far the best. His stat line at the end of the game tells most of the story: 28 points on 7 of 14 shooting, seven assists, three rebounds and three steals in 36 minutes. Most important, Partizan scores a huge upset over CSKA.* 

2. On His Situation With The Knicks:
.Now for the bad news. Vujanic isn't convinced he's coming to the NBA next season. He's concerned about his role with the Knicks and how many minutes he'll get. I tell him that his only competition is Charlie Ward and Howard Eisley. He understands. But the kid loves to play so much, he's still wary. "I just want to make sure I'm getting a chance to play. If not, it's maybe better for me to stay here. 

3. On Knicks Players/ NBA Players:
*After the game I sat with Vujanic and talked about the Knicks. His first question to me was telling. "What's going on with Latrell Sprewell? You think I will get to play with him?" As Insider readers already know, this is right up my alley, and I quickly get him up to speed on the latest rumors.* 
*"I want to play with him. He is a good player." Vujanic must be reading the N.Y. Post every day. No mention of Allan Houston or Antonio McDyess. Spree's popular even in Yugoslavia.* 
*Vujanic says his favorite player is Allen Iverson. You can see a little Iverson in his frantic style. We talk about Iverson for a second and then Vujanic turns to his translator and says something in Serbian. "Milos wants to be clear. He likes to watch Iverson play. He is a very good player. But he doesn't want to be like Iverson. You understand?"* 

___________________________________________________
HoopsHype.com Interview

Full Article: HERE 

By (Conducted With): Jorge Sierra

Pertaining Bit:
Do you feel you could play the shooting guard position in the NBA?

MV: Depends on the team I play for, the way the team plays and coaches strategy, but I think that I could play the shooting guard spot in the NBA.


What was the feeling when you knew you had been drafted by the New York Knicks? Did you expect to go as high as 36th overall pick?

MV: Maybe not that high, so I was thrilled when I heard. First because of the high position and after that because New York chose me. It is a club with great tradition in the NBA.


Do you plan to play there next season?

MV: It is too early for that kind of decision. Of course my goal is to play in the NBA, it’s a dream for every basketball player. But I don’t know if that’s going to happen next year, or after that. We’ll wait and see.


Have you followed the Knicks much since you were drafted?

MV: I followed Knicks even before, but since the draft I follow their games much more. Almost daily I get information about New York games on the Internet, and during free time I sometimes watch their games on satellite channels.


What's your opinion about what is going on there?

MV: They didn't have a good start of the season, but I think they have a good team and they will probably get better with every game.


Have you met or talked to anybody in the Knicks organization in the last weeks?

MV: I talked to some people from the Knicks management during World Championships in Indianapolis. From time to time we speak on the phone. I guess you could say we are in contact.


Your teammate Nenad Krstic was also selected in the draft. What can you tell us about him? Is he ready for the NBA?

MV: We are playing together for a second year now. He is great player, with NBA potential. If he continues to work like he is doing now, I believe he could have a good NBA career.


We always ask this question to all NBA prospects... What player in the league do you think you resemble the most? 


MV: Allen Iverson.
____________________________________________________
1st Hoopsworld Article:

Full Article: HERE 

By: Dusan Ljubanic, Hoopsworld Wire Services
____________________________________________________
Full Hoopsworld Article

From HOOPSWORLD.com
Milos Vujanic's Ongoing Saga Continues
By Dusan Ljubanic
Apr 14, 2003, 15:00

Full Article: HERE 

Most Important Quotes:
*"Milos Vujanic will play in Europe for the next two years, that is for certain. And that is a strategic decision." * 

*I'll tell you once again, the most important thing about this is that this is a strategic decision," Ristanovic added. By that it is clear that Vujanic has set a path in front of him where he feels that a couple of more years playing in Europe's elite competition will help him evolve and better prepare himself better for his impending NBA career. Ristanovic then added. "And after Spain, when he's 24 or 25, he will go to New York and he hopes he'll play ten seasons in the NBA." * 
____________________________________________________
Profiles:
NBADraft.Net- 
HERE 

Ok Kalnieciai-HERE 

Telebasket- HERE 
____________________________________________________
Anything I Missed? Feel Free To Reply. BTW, whoever has the post right above me, sorry for annoying you, I should have put this out earlier. AND, YES, I HAVE SEEN MILOS PLAY.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Most of what you have put down put down have been read by myself already. And I wasn't knocking you per se, but the player. If Milos was to read about what is happening here with the Knicks he wouldn't be worried about playing time. And as far as skill goes, if he has it, then bring it. If HE is worried about playing time here in NY, where we are actively trying to get rid our incumbent PG's, then he is worried about playing anywhere in the US. Also, all he is doing is giving Frank Williams a leg up over here, who is tearing up Summer League so far. To worry about competition is to say he is not a competitor...coming out of his mouth...not yours. Anybody else would RELISH going against others to see where they measure up in the world, but if he is content to be top dog in Eurpope, I am of the opinion so be it. Let him stay his *** over there. I was an advocate of his initially, but he don't have the balls to try his luck here, who wants to get behind that? I say let's trade his rights, for someone who is not scared and a coward.


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

I feel you, if he is as good as he is suposed to be why wont he just come over here and play now? If we are waiting for him we may be waiting for quite some time cause i think he is just playing games. I say we develop Frank Williams for our future pg and if Milos ever decides to come over then thats and added plus, but if Frank takes off and starts playing great then Milos will have to come in behind Frank.


----------

